# indoor archery range



## ajsgonefishin

i was just wondering if you guys could let me know of a few places that has an indoor archery range.. i need to get my Xbow sighted in so i can finally get in the woods and take a deer with it... 
thanks
alan ferrell jr


----------



## littleking

dont know about indoor, but delaware has an excellent range!! it has standard target, broadhead, and lifelike shooting scenario course.


----------



## DZimmer_1

Where abouts are you from? I know Tackle Shack here in Troy has an indoor range BUT I don't know if they will allow crossbows. I still just take mine out behind the barn with the block and sight her in


----------



## johnny fish

american sportsmen in columbia station if you live in north east ohio.


----------



## Ðe§perado™

Your not going to find one that will allow you to shoot a cross bow inside. Best thing is to head to Delaware.


----------



## bobk

Fairfield Outdoors in Lancaster will let you shoot a crossbow.


----------



## crankus_maximus

I know this may seem naive, but why would they not let him shoot a crossbow indoors? Philosophical differences? I'm corn-fused.


----------



## bkr43050

crankus_maximus said:


> I know this may seem naive, but why would they not let him shoot a crossbow indoors? Philosophical differences? I'm corn-fused.


 I wondered the same thing.


----------



## oxmos

From what I remember when shooting my old crossbow it seemed to zip through the targets more so than a compound bow did. Maybe that's just because the bolts were making such tight groups?


----------



## bkr43050

Mine does not really drive them any deeper than my compound bow because of the weight factor. And if someone wanted to hammer tight groups its his/her arrows getting sacrificed. Maybe it has something to do with the risk of inadvertently firing it. That would seem to be the same risk factor as a gun range though.


----------



## M.Magis

I honestly have no idea, but my guess would be the safety factor. Compound bows are more powerful than crossbows, so that's out. A compound or longbow is only drawn when facing the target. A loaded crossbow could be pointed anywhere, accidently. Again, just a guess.


----------



## DrZ

It may be a safety issue dictated by an insurance policy not the range its self. That kind of stuff happens all the time.


----------

